# by-passing the belt sensor on a brute force



## hans88

ok so i got told that i can just by-pass the belt sensor on my 05 brute force...if i do this...how will resetting the belt light work...will it work the same way by just taking the male and female plugs and putting them together or would i have to un-hook the two wires i tied together to get it to reset..


----------



## IBBruin

If you bypass the belt switch, it can't trip. No need to ever reset it.


----------



## NMKawierider

Just went over the proceedure. Looks like there is a nees to disconnect the switch so just untwist or pull the jumper for that, then slap it back together when it calls for it...after turning the switch off.


----------



## IBBruin

Not doubting ya NM, but without having to look it up, why would he need to ever break that connection?


----------



## NMKawierider

IBBruin said:


> Not doubting ya NM, but without having to look it up, why would he need to ever break that connection?


Apparently in clearing this error code thay want you to unplug the switch with the key on and the upper jumper in place. Why.. I don't know..I guess it needs no current flow/return to the CDI from this system for some reason during this process. 

Here is what it says:

1. Turn the ignition switch OFF. 

2. Disconnect both sets of 5 pin connectors located above the CVT cover. 

3. Connect these 5 pin connectors to their opposite pairs (grey to black and black to grey). 

4. Turn the ignition switch ON. 

*5. Disconnect the belt failure switch at the 2-pin connector above the CVT cover. *

6. Observe the belt-warning lamp. It should be flashing at a 0.4 second interval for a few seconds then start to flash slower. Let the lamp flash for at least seven seconds. 

7. After seven seconds or more, turn the ignition switch off. 

8. Reconnect 5 pin connectors to their proper location (black to black, grey to grey). 

*9. Connect the belt failure switch 2-pin connector (wires from CVT cover).* 

10. Turn the ignition switch on to confirm that the belt warning light is not flashing. 

Man I an glas I don't have to deal with is anymore. Another great reason to get a Dynatek CDI.


----------



## wyo58

In order to reset the error code you have to disconnect the belt switch on the CVT cover. And if I'm not mistaken you have to do this same procedure to reset the 1000 mile/100 hour belt check light that is programmed in. I think I read that this happens every 1000 miles/100hours, so that would be the reason to be able to un-twist the wires. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Tjonse2914

IBBruin said:


> How do you bypass it??


----------



## Tjonse2914

IBBruin said:


> How do you bypass it??
> 
> 
> IBBruin said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you bypass the belt switch, it can't trip. No need to ever reset it.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you bypass it
Click to expand...


----------

